# Mounting an electric starter



## luke892 (Feb 21, 2014)

I have a 521 blower and recently purchased an electric starter on eBay.
It didn't come with mounting bolts.

Does anyone know what size bolts are required?

Just trying to save needless trips to the hardware store.

Please email to [email protected]

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

1/4 20


----------



## luke892 (Feb 21, 2014)

Outstanding! Thank you!


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

445https://www.ereplacementparts.com/screw-torx-t30-1420x2332-p-668788.html


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

You could likely use 3/4" long bolts, with an extra washer or three under their heads to reduce their effective length a little bit.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Don't Forget to use Loctite. .


----------



## 38racing (Feb 19, 2014)

on the mtd with tecumseh I used cap screws with allen head with a washer. it made access to tighten easier.


----------

